# sharpening fleshing knives



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

anyone know how to sharpen fleshing knives. i have a grizzle getter that i use and the blade is starting to get dull. i want to get it nice and sharp again like when i first bought it. how do you guys sharpen your knives, do you use stones or machines or something else. i use stones on my hand knives, but i could never get them that sharp with the stone.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Lanski knife sharpener...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It might work for the grizzle getter...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a link to a very good system or buy a cheap 1" belt sander at Harbor Freight and then buy some belts up to 600 grit

http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Work-Sharp-Knife-Sharpener-P381C68.aspx?UserID=100571583&SessionID=yNiPslQ{IE9aPR3bZl15


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

worksharp knife and tool sharpener


----------



## squirrelsniper (Apr 14, 2013)

does the worksharp one really work it looks kinda cheap already and do you just stick the knife in there or do you have to get the right angle on it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Lanski knife sharpener...


i have this same sharpening kit

its awesome

you get a perfect angle with every stroke of the stones

you can literaly get a razor sharp edge if done correctly

the tool has several nothces to rest the rod,that holds the stones, in to get differant angles for differant purposes


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I use the Lansky diamond stone system. The thing I was taught by a knife maker, is take the same number of strokes on each side. and then work your way down to one stroke on each side. I sharpen my knifes at the 25* angle for hunting and skinning purposes. The 17* is for fillet knifes and things you want to shave with. The 20* is for kitchen knifes to keep the wife happy. The 30* is the hardest to get a razor sharp edge, but if you take your time and get the edge at 30* it will stay sharp longer than the smaller angle. At least that is what my knife maker friend taught me.

The other thing with the Lansky is to make sure you clamp your blade in the same spot every time and to keep the clamp adjusted so when the blade is tight in it, the clamping surfaces are parallel to each other. That will make the touch ups to the blade much quicker.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dw, thats exactly how i do it too

also what i meant by doing it correctly


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Works great when done that way. I can shave with all of my knifes at the 25* angle.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I also have the lansky and it works but a buddy has the work sharp and it is alot faster !!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

And--- using a steel while working the knife will make a good edge last longer.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

squirrelsniper said:


> does the worksharp one really work it looks kinda cheap already and do you just stick the knife in there or do you have to get the right angle on it.


yes it works well. it has a guide on it for angle. but it does take a little practice. when sharpening knives you have to be carefull when you get to point. it is easy to round of point.but once you get the hang of it ,it works great.I'VE USED MINE TO SHARPEN SHOVELS ,axes, hatchets,shears,ect....

I also have a lanski and like it too,but like pwolf said worksharp is faster.I ALWAYS FINISH MY KNIVES WITH A STEEL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Here is a link to a very good system or buy a cheap 1" belt sander at Harbor Freight and then buy some belts up to 600 grit
> 
> http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Work-Sharp-Knife-Sharpener-P381C68.aspx?UserID=100571583&SessionID=yNiPslQ{IE9aPR3bZl15


This sharpener is the way to go. I have a few friends that have them and they wouldn't trade them.


----------



## Kiyotes (Aug 18, 2014)

I put mine in a vise and use a file and then use a steel. Just pay attention to the angle and go easy with the file.


----------

